# How much should I set a budget for an entertainment laptop ??



## udaylunawat (Sep 6, 2014)

I know money doesn't grows on trees. Just need to know what should be my budget for an entertainment /gaming laptop?? I would like to set my budget below 80000.the lower the better. Primary need would be gaming but I am just a casual gamer and would love to play all games 3-4 years from now on low to moderate settings at 720p. Any thoughts on Lenovo y50 cause I thought the display was too bad. So final query Lenovo y50 vs y510 ? ?  Or any other suggestions.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 6, 2014)

Noob alert
Also a question can we play games on a 1080p screen at 720p settings. will it improve the frame rates ?? I mean would it be wiser to buy a laptop with 720p resolution so that I would be able to playing most titles 3 years from now on ??  Or can a 1080p resolution laptop can also do that.
And anything worthwhile waiting till diwali ??


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 6, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Noob alert
> Also a question can we play games on a 1080p screen at 720p settings. will it improve the frame rates ??



Of course you can! Yes, it will obviously improve the frame rates! The lower the resolution go, higher the frames are. But not playing at native resolution will look like garbage.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 6, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Of course you can! Yes, it will obviously improve the frame rates! The lower the resolution go, higher the frames are. But not playing at native resolution will look like garbage.



720p on a 1080p scren will look okayish on a laptop, but on a big monitor or tv, will run just fine as the screen size goes bigger.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 6, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Noob alert
> Also a question can we play games on a 1080p screen at 720p settings. will it improve the frame rates ?? I mean would it be wiser to buy a laptop with 720p resolution so that I would be able to playing most titles 3 years from now on ??  Or can a 1080p resolution laptop can also do that.
> And anything worthwhile waiting till diwali ??



I have Y500 with 1080p display. Most of the new games, like Watchdogs, I set the resolution to 768p & increase graphics quality to med- high. It gives around 30fps, which is playable (25fps+ is playable)


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 6, 2014)

K Thnx everyone and which 1080p laptop should I buy for entertainment minimum budget ?? Y50 or y510p  or any other recommendation


----------



## seamon (Sep 6, 2014)

720p on 1080p is not that bad.....


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2014)

First of all tell me the type of games you are looking forward to play. Y510p is a great option and still worth the money spent on it. Y50 is getting somewhat mixed views.


----------



## seamon (Sep 6, 2014)

Y50 if you can bear with the screen else ASUS G56JR


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 6, 2014)

Asus seems a tad heavy......


----------



## seamon (Sep 6, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Asus seems a tad heavy......



It's 0.2kg lighter than Y510p.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 6, 2014)

Y510p is having some problems with spare and replacement parts, so going for y50 despite a poorer screen might just be a better choice.
My cousin's y510's screen has got a bright spot which has dead color pixels, but he has been given a  month timeframe for thrm to source a replacement screen.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry guys not buying y50 the display sucks. Even 35k laptops have better displays in terms of color reproduction and viewing angles. Pls suggest some other laptops weighing under 2.5 kg with a graphics card good enough to play all games in the next 3 years at low to moderate settings.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

If you don't consider the weight, get Asus G56JR or if you can settle with imported laptops, get a Custom Clevo/Sager laptop from xotic pc


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry buddy i don't want a laptop primarily for gaming. Pls just tell me a good laptop for watching movies @ less than 60k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

try to get Lenovo z510 (i7) / y510p (i5)
Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 59-405848 15.6-inch Notebook (Black) with Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings

- - - Updated - - -

*www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-z510-59398016-laptop-4th/938342573


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Sorry buddy i don't want a laptop primarily for gaming. Pls just tell me a good laptop for watching movies @ less than 60k.



Get macbook and also ask for student discount for watching movies.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 8, 2014)

Isn't there any laptop without any hefty issues ?? 
Z510- 740m seriously ?? 
Y510p-heating issues and really heavy.


----------



## seamon (Sep 9, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Isn't there any laptop without any hefty issues ??
> Z510- 740m seriously ??
> Y510p-heating issues and really heavy.



Make up your mind Goldilocks, you can't have everything in this country.
MSI-has everything but pricey.
Y50-has everything sans screen.
Y510p-has everything sans low weight.
G56JR-best fit imo since lighter than Y510p.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay seamon thinking I should be lowering my budget and settle with a 740m with a full HD display. Would that be good to play all games in next 3-4 years @ moderate settings 720p ?? Coz my primary purpose is watching out movies with friends.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't need much of a gaming laptop just a good one with a badass screen that can play just fine.


----------



## seamon (Sep 9, 2014)

720p screen is not bad@$$ 

- - - Updated - - -

Which laptop has 1080p screen with 740m?


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

Anything with a badass screen and graphics card better than 740m would also be good.  I am  not a heavy user,  can also  settle on an i5.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

Still would need to know does watching movies @ 1080p makes you feel like a boss. Does it really makes any difference ??  Cuz I am ready to cash out 65 to 70k


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Still would need to know does watching movies @ 1080p makes you feel like a boss. Does it really makes any difference ??  Cuz I am ready to cash out 65 to 70k



Yes it does.
multi-tasking in a 1080p screen is a joy too.
Watching movies in a 3D screen makes you feel like the final boss BTW.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

3D screened laptop wow never thought about that. Any recommendations ??


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> 3D screened laptop wow never thought about that. Any recommendations ??



Alienware 17.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

;( way out of my budget.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

Seriously no full HD laptop with a capable graphics card and a good enough screen too much to ask ??


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Seriously no full HD laptop with a capable graphics card and a good enough screen too much to ask ??



yes..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Seriously no full HD laptop with a capable graphics card and a good enough screen too much to ask ??


Welcome to 4th world country


----------



## Minion (Sep 10, 2014)

Take a look at these
10 Best Laptops Under 40000 Rs in 2014 - Tech Brij


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

Minion said:


> Take a look at these
> 10 Best Laptops Under 40000 Rs in 2014 - Tech Brij



All of them have HD displays and very poor configurations.....strictly avoid.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for that minion. But I need laptops under 75k with a good enough display. Till now I have only been impressed by y50 but the display sucks.


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Thanks for that minion. But I need laptops under 75k with a good enough display. Till now I have only been impressed by y50 but the display sucks.



Buy it and replace the panel with an IPS panel.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 10, 2014)

How much the ips panel costs??  Availability in India and will it void warranty


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 10, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> How much the ips panel costs??  Availability in India and will it void warranty



Panel costs around 7000 , have to buy from amazon.com or ebay or some other sites which ship to India.
Regarding warranty, i have no idea. Only a lenovo representative might confirm this.


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Panel costs around 7000 , have to buy from amazon.com or ebay or some other sites which ship to India.
> Regarding warranty, i have no idea. Only a lenovo representative might confirm this.



I am pretty sure it will void warranty.


----------



## Minion (Sep 11, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Thanks for that minion. But I need laptops under 75k with a good enough display. Till now I have only been impressed by y50 but the display sucks.



Now a days Dell laptops comes with good displays I find their display way better than other brand except Samsung.


----------



## seamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> Now a days Dell laptops comes with good displays I find their display way better than other brand except Samsung.



nope. The Inspiron 15/15R series laptops have very poor displays. I personally compared one to Y500 which is almost same as Y510p. It's as bad as Y50's. Inspiron 7000 series laptops have good displays I think but they are vastly underpowered.


----------



## Minion (Sep 12, 2014)

Previous Dell laptop displays were pathetic but they have improved a lot now, just play some videos on them and others and compare you will definitely notice good contrast ratio.
Again I think getting a laptop with good display is very hard. now a days display that comes with mobile phones are much better than laptops.


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

Minion said:


> Previous Dell laptop displays were pathetic but they have improved a lot now, just play some videos on them and others and compare you will definitely notice good contrast ratio.
> Again I think getting a laptop with good display is very hard. now a days display that comes with mobile phones are much better than laptops.



Just have a look how pathetic Dell displays are:
imgur: the simple image sharer
and that's a 70k laptop.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just have a look how pathetic Dell displays are:
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> and that's a 70k laptop.



that's a y510p right? Much better viewing angles than y50. I wonder why lenovo changed the display :/


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> that's a y510p right? Much better viewing angles than y50. I wonder why lenovo changed the display :/



That's a customized Y500. It's more powerful than the Y510p. Heck, it's more powerful than the Y50 as well.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's a customized Y500. It's more powerful than the Y510p. Heck, it's more powerful than the Y50 as well.



Not trying to go OT here but can you please elaborate "customized"? PM me if you feel the topic is going OT.


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Not trying to go OT here but can you please elaborate "customized"? PM me if you feel the topic is going OT.



sure:
1.SLI card added.
2.Plextor msata SSD added.
3.Overclocked both cards to exceed GTX 770m and GTX 860m performance.
4.Repasted with IC Diamond paste.


----------

